# Violin/viola transportation?



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

On a 29er HT dual sport? I need to take my 15.5" viola around town, so how do you think I should go about this? Obviously can't carry it around in my hand. I think I saw a guy once build a custom rack to fit his trombone(!) on his bike. Is that the only way I can carry my lighter, smaller viola around? Any special cases or racks or techniques that you guys use?

What else do you guys haul on your bikes?

Is this the right forum? Maybe off camber would have been better.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

sauprankul said:


> Is this the right forum? Maybe off camber would have been better.


EVERYTHING fits in the commuter forum!
Whether it fits on your bike or not is another story :lol:

You should be able to figure out something. You probably use a hard case, don`t you? What overall dimentions? If all else fails, you could do it with a trailer, but I betcha you can get it strapped to a rear rack.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

I would never strap my violin to a bike rack, because of vibartions, risk of falling off the rack etc.
Just carry it on your back, in a thing like this.


----------



## Horros (May 10, 2012)

I carry my guitar on stomach side in a soft bag and backpack on the back, but that's little stupid; the neck of guitar blocks my vision as well.  I think a hard case well strapped to your back would be best.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Horros said:


> I think a hard case well strapped to your back would be best.


This.

Hard case/backpack setup for sure.

What else do we haul on our bikes? Not much.


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

I like the idea of carrying my viola on my back, but the straploops on my hard case are shot from trying something like that. Any backpack cases for 15.5" viola that are relatively cheap?


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

asphaltdude said:


> Just carry it on your back, in a thing like this.


Sorry, can't see the website from here in the U.S.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

sauprankul said:


> Sorry, can't see the website from here in the U.S.


works fine for me in TX. Google Chrome even translated it for me.

I have used a soft case with backpack straps for my guitar. I would do the same unless there's a large temp/humidity gradient between inside and outside. would hate to warp my guitar by putting a bunch of thermal stresses on the wood. If I couldn't find a way to hold my guitar's hard case as a backpack, I could make something that would do the same easily enough. Buy some aftermarket backpack straps at REI or Sierra Trading Post or someplace similar, and sew up some seatbelt webbing to make a harness for my hard case.

Why not just get a regular 'ol backpack to put your Viola hard case into?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

To be perfectly honest? A hardcase should fit easily into the main compartment of most backpacks, with the neck sticking out. Then, get a piece of string to tie the zipper pulls together.

I understand your hesitance to spend a decent amount of money, but just think of how expensive it would be to replace your instrument. This one seems like a nice, sturdy case, and has a shoulder strap on it.

My experience with cases for stringed instruments in their various forms is that you get exactly what you pay for, so I would encourage you to shell out the extra up front.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wschruba said:


> My experience with cases for stringed instruments in their various forms is that you get exactly what you pay for, so I would encourage you to shell out the extra up front.


absolutely


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

I would get the thing insured. I would also consider a trailer. Look at cycletote.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Backpack for sure. Anything connected to the bike is going to shake, bump, and rattle the snot out of the instrument.I would use a soft case for the violin and put the whole thing in a backpack.


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm I doubt my current hard case would fit into a backpack. It's 32 x 11 x 6 inches. What exactly is a "soft" case? Does that just mean it has a cloth outer like most other cases? Or is it like a bag? Mine has no padding whatsoever. It's just polycarbonate on the outside.

Amazon.com: Cushy Deluxe Oblong Carry All Backpack Viola: Musical Instruments
Mfg website:Cushy® Deluxe Carry-All™ Oblong Backpack | Shar Music - sharmusic.com
That's what I think a soft case is. You think it's good?

Amazon.com: Protec Max Viola Case (15-15.5): Musical Instruments
How about I use the shoulder strap on this? Would they hold up?


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh. I see. Nm guys. A soft case goes OVER a hard case like mine. Right?

Here are some pics:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The second one, being more svelte at one end, would make it easier to look over your shoulder at traffic. The boxier Cushy model might make it harder to look back. Both the Protec case and backpack straps seemed to get good reviews, for what its worth.

Your link for the protec did not show the pics for me. I think you mean this one, if this comes up any better... Amazon.com: Protec Max Viola Case (15-15.5): Musical Instruments


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, sorry about that. Used a mobile, so you prolly saw the mobile site. That's the one I meant, and I think it looks OK and $$ is nice too. I think I'll go w/ the Protec over the Cushy. Too bad it doesn't have a shoulder rest holder. Oh well.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

sauprankul said:


> Hmm I doubt my current hard case would fit into a backpack. It's 32 x 11 x 6 inches. What exactly is a "soft" case? Does that just mean it has a cloth outer like most other cases? Or is it like a bag? Mine has no padding whatsoever. It's just polycarbonate on the outside.
> 
> Amazon.com: Cushy Deluxe Oblong Carry All Backpack Viola: Musical Instruments
> Mfg website:Cushy® Deluxe Carry-All™ Oblong Backpack | Shar Music - sharmusic.com
> ...


You might look up sealine bags. They have some that may hold that.


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

I transport both my violin and viola on my bike. I have done a couple different things.

Tried a couple variations of cases with regular backpack straps. I got caught on the seat or smacked in the back of the head with the case, depending on if the straps had the higher or lower attachment points.

I have a Bam hightech contoured (shaped) case that is very lightweight. I would set this up with one strap going from one shoulder to the opposite hip, like a messenger bag, and wear it on my back. Keeping it somewhat diagonal mostly kept it out of the way. This worked better with the violin than the viola since the longer case would sometimes get caught on the seat. I would also occasionally get smacked in the back of the head with the case. The case would shift around a bit and I found my shoulders would be sore sometimes after since I would tense up while riding to try to prevent the case from moving around. 

Another thing I tried was just shoving the case straight up and down inside my panniers. This will only work if you have larger panniers like the ortlieb and a smaller shaped case like the Bam. Although I could fit my viola case with a cover. It was just difficult to get in and out. 

I finally just settled on putting the case on the rack perpendicular to the bike. I have a case cover and bunch up the backpack straps underneath to provide some more cushion. I attach it using bungee cords. 

I considered using one of those urban trailers from burley. But it didnt really seem like they would be safer or less jostled. 

Make sure that you have a good case with suspension. The biggest risk you have is the bow popping out and scratching the instrument. Get a case where the spinners actually feel like they "lock" at 90deg. It is also better if you have a case that does not put the frog over the body of the instrument but rather over the scroll. The Bam cases I have do this but I have not found many others that do. You can also put the instrument in one of those bags to help protect it, do not count on the blanket to save it unless yours is fixed in place on all sides.

If you are riding in a really rough surface you could also put some foam pieces on both side of the bridge like they do for shipping, just to be sure. 

I was pretty paranoid about riding with my instruments but got more comfortable as I did it and saw the stresses they would be subjected to. I would try some things with just the case first, while you figure out what works best for you.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

If you would consider a Big Dummy, or other cargo bike, or an Xtracycle conversion of your current bike, then larger cased instruments can be accommodated with even more padding. See the cargo forum for more info on these bikes. 

BrianMc


----------

